# my solid red doe kid



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Hey this is the latest kidding!

Doe kid is 1 month old and 2 weeks. 

Her brother who was dead when I arrived was huge. 
She's the smaller one.

How does she look for her age? I'd like her to be bigger for her age. What can I do to help boost growth?


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

OOH MY GOD PICS FLIPPED! I CAN NEVER MAKE THEN PROPER ON MY PHONE LOL. I'LL FLIP EM TMR ON MY COMPUTER lol


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What does she weigh?


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice kid.


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Is she on creep feed/grower pellet free choice? She does look a bit hollow so the dam's milk production might not be very good, but at 6 weeks she should be well into hay and grain. Dam appears copper deficient due to red back legs and fraying tail. Kid sure has a cute face! I usually do coccidiastat and dewormer automatically on kids that age, but that's a personal choice!


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

No she is not on a grower pellet what is that? Is a lamb starter similar?


And no I didn't get a weight yet. I need to buy a good scale lol


----------



## BOERKING (Jan 5, 2015)

Oh yes I copper boloysed her. How long does it take to go away?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

For the doe's copper bolus: if you gave 1 gram per 22lbs then wait at least 3 months before dosing again. In my experience, it can take a few doses (almost a year!) to get them caught up, and then they don't need it as frequently.

Do you have a bathroom scale? You can just hold the doeling and stand on the bathroom scale and get a weight on both of you and then subtract your own weight.

Grower pellet, or lamb starter, or really any goat grain or your own home mixed grain can work - what I mean is a creep feeder that only kids have access to (it keeps the dams out). Some people keep creep feeders full all the time and the kids eat as much as they want, other people ration a pound a day. This is key if you want to see the same growth as other boer breeders get.


----------

